# Facetime in foreign countries



## Kezarkid (Dec 15, 2010)

I just found out that you can use facetime while you are in a different country and contact  people in the USA or vice versa
as long as you are on wi-fi and set your location to the country you are in. It doesn't eat up data supposedly.
Has anybody used this? going to Ireland in four weeks and would like to use this to call people in USA


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't tried it.  I would think that how well it works would depend partly on how good the WiFi connection is.  That's a lot of data still that has to go over the wire.  The WiFi connections I've had overseas haven't always been that great.


----------

